
Gentle reminder that being detained at a border is far from a minor hassle - yaddayadda
https://medium.com/@rachelnabors/wtfuk-73009d5623b4
======
yaddayadda
> "People have been asking me what happened when I didn’t show up to give my
> talk on the Web Animations API at Smashing Oxford."

As we submit to present at tech conference abroad and invite others to come to
our country to present, we should be aware of situations like Rachel
exprienced.

------
yaddayadda
Her post title, "WTFUK" isn't desciptive, so I submitted with her Tweet title
-
[https://mobile.twitter.com/rachelnabors/status/8257718818484...](https://mobile.twitter.com/rachelnabors/status/825771881848467457)

------
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11876453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11876453)
(8 months ago, 321 comments)

~~~
metasean
It still seems particularly relevant given events over the weekend.

